# Whats to longest TREN cycle you have done?



## bitterStrength (Nov 23, 2014)

so I'm just finishing up week 6 of my first TREN ACE cycle. Pinning 150mg EOD (450mg/week). I see very little sides from this stuff.  Some very mild night sweats and higher blood pressure but that's it.  I'm planning on doing 10 weeks as of now. oh and I'm on 250mg of TEST E a week as well.

I have two questions for you guys.

1- what's the longest you have ran Tren A?

#2- What's the most minimum time you should give yourself before you start your next TREN cycle? is 4 weeks long enough? assuming you stay on TRT during the off     period.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 23, 2014)

i only ran tren E For about 5 months..I found it very hard to stop using it but i get addicted to shit easy..I had to stop because i started feeling very toxic and my breathing got wacky...I wont go past 12 weeks from now on.Im giving myself a year break after that cycle


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 23, 2014)

I just finished a 16 week bulk which included 200 Mg Tren E. Just a wee dose obviously, but same for me as per minimal sides as per what you described. 

I'll be kicking off a cutter / recomp in 6-8 weeks and I'll run a more Tren-centric blast (600 Mg) for 12 weeks.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Nov 23, 2014)

Ace I start feeling like death at week 13. E I can run a lot longer.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 23, 2014)

Wtf? If you're pinning 150 eod that would be 600 mg per week not 450. I've ran tren ace for 10 weeks as high as 800 mg a week. Your blood work and recovery  will tell you when it's time to go back.


----------



## bitterStrength (Nov 24, 2014)

okay so I'm pinning 150 on MON/WED/FRI =450/week


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes mon/wed/fri. Eod is retarded...no sense in that.

I just ran a combo of ace and e at 2+g for around 14 months. Lets just say you dont want to do that.

4 weeks isnt long enough even if your blood work is good while on trt. Give your body a chance to be normal for a couple months atleast. Also i am not an advocate of running the same compounds back to back...your body gets use to everything you put in it and you will have diminished effects. What I mean is that everytime you run tren in a row its effects will be less pronounced then the previous cycle in some way shape or form. Dont get stuck on a particular compound just like you shouldnt get stuck eating the same shit for 8 weeks or using the same training routine for 8 weeks. This is how it works for my body anyways


----------



## yimyam53 (Nov 24, 2014)

Did tren for around 20.weeks...extremely hard withdrawal in my opinion.... loved the results


----------



## Bigwhite (Nov 24, 2014)

I run tren till I can't take it any more so it tends to be 8-9 week max for ace...


----------



## inhuman88 (Nov 24, 2014)

I ran tren a for about 6 months before


----------



## jSalud (Dec 7, 2014)

inhuman88 said:


> I ran tren a for about 6 months before



and that is why they call you Inhuman? thats nuts dude!


----------



## shenky (Dec 7, 2014)

i get tired of being on a high dose of any compound [that ive tried] after a few months. My breathing, even on BP meds, is labored on high doses of drugs, with the exception of testosterone. Not sure why that is...


----------

